

Delicious is about to lose a bunch of users - joop
http://thenextweb.org/2008/07/29/delicious-is-about-to-lose-a-bunch-of-users/
Delicious is switching to a new system, and put on a tutorial for its users to maintain their account, my guess is that a large part of its users won’t return after the switch and will turn out to be ’sleeping’ users.
======
thenextweb
I remember talking to a guy who worked full-time for an ISP and did nothing
else but handling dead people accounts. They kept charging these people who
NEVER logged on and never complained. They had special mechanisms to ensure
these people wouldn't be bothered with mail (since they were often literally
dead) so they could keep charging them...

------
pierrefar
But were they really users if they're just "sleepers"? Depends how you define
them - I would call them account holders.

In the mobile telecom industry, they use a metric of "users who made a phone
call in the past 90 days" and similar for each service (SMS, internet, etc).
This negates any inflation of subscriber figures from Pay as You Go kind of
billing who may use a SIM card once a year.

------
cnunciato
"Lose a bunch of users" just for having to log back in? Give me a break.

~~~
thenextweb
Wanna bet?

~~~
benjamincanfly
Every time someone clears their cookies they have to log back in. If someone
is such an apathetic user of the site that they can't even log in, they'll
stop using the site the next time they clear their cookies anyhow. All
Delicious is doing, in effect, is clearing everyone's cookies at once. I'm
sure there will be a slight dropoff, but this article exaggerates.

